# E-Tech wheel paint



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Has anyone used etceh alloy wheel paints? I have my winter wheels that I want to refurbish and they do a colour called drift gold that looks like what I want.

If not can anyone suggest anything else


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

cant see why it wouldnt be fine . whatever you do dont use carplan stuff i got some gloss black the other week and the nozzle was hideous splatted and dripped everywhere . halfords cans arent bad quality either ive had good results with them but they are a touch dear


----------

